# Acronyms Please list them so I can learn LOL



## Blessed (Jun 14, 2022)

There are so many out their now with texting and emal.  I for one have not been able to keep up or understand them.  Please list with explanation for each! LOL this one I know!


----------



## win231 (Jun 14, 2022)

DODGE:  Dead On Day Guarantee Expires.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 14, 2022)

See, right there is what I am talking about. Never heard it!


----------



## MountainRa (Jun 14, 2022)

Acronyms throw me for a loop too.
took me some time to realize ROI was return on investment. Just a fancy way of deciding  if you lost or made money.
First time I heard FISH —first in, still here - was from a hospital nurse explaining rules for accompanying my mom in the emergency room. Meaning my brother and I couldn’t take turns staying with her in the ER.
Always wondered why the TED Talk videos were called TED. Was told it stood for Tell me, Explain to me, Describe to me.

i won’t even start on text and email acronyms.


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 14, 2022)

These are Top 10 text abbreviations.  I wasn't familiar with most of them!


*ROFL *means _Rolling on floor laughing_.
*STFU* means _Shut the *freak* up_.
*LMK* means _Let me know_.
*ILY* means I love you.
*YOLO* means _You only live once_.
*SMH* means _Shaking my head_.
*LMFAO* means _Laughing my freaking *a* off_.
*NVM* means _Never mind_.
*IKR* means _I know, right_.
*OFC* means _Of course_.


----------



## jujube (Jun 14, 2022)

And of course, there are special acronyms for senior citizens:

ATD: At The Doctor's
BFF: Best Friend’s Funeral
BTW: Bring the Wheelchair
BYOT: Bring Your Own Teeth
CBM: Covered By Medicare
CGU: Can’t Get Up
CR: Can't Remember
CUATSC: See You At The Senior Center
DTAF: Don’t Trust A Fart
DWI: Driving While Incontinent
FWBB: Friend with Beta Blockers
FWIW: Forgot Where I Was
FYI: Found Your Insulin
FYI: For Your Indigestion.
GGLKI: Gotta Go, Laxative Kicking In
GGPBL: Gotta Go, Pacemaker Battery Low
GHA: Got Heartburn Again
GOML: Get Off My Lawn
GTG: Got the Gout
HGBM: Had Good Bowel Movement
IMHMO: In My HMO...
IMHO: Is My Hearing-Aid On?
JK: Just Kvetching
LMDO: Laughing My Dentures Out
LOL: Living On Lipitor
LWO: Lawrence Welk’s On
MGAD: My Grandson’s A Doctor
MILF: Meal I'd Like To Forget
OMG: Ouch, My Groin!
OMMR: On My Massage Recliner
OMSG: Oh My! Sorry, Gas.
PIMP: Pooped In My Pants
ROFL CGU: Rolling On The Floor Laughing, and Can’t Get Up
RULKM: Are You Leaving Kids Money?
SGGP: Sorry, Gotta Go Poop
SUS: Speak Up, Sonny
TGIF: Thank Goodness It's Four (Four O'Clock - Early Bird Special)
TLC: Totally Lost Continence
TOT: Texting on Toilet
TTYL: Talk To You Louder
WAITT: Who Am I Talking To?
WIWYA: When I Was Your Age
WTF: Wet the Floor
WTP: Where’s The Prunes?
WWNO: Walker Wheels Need Oil


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 14, 2022)

jujube said:


> And of course, there are special acronyms for senior citizens:
> 
> ATD: At The Doctor's
> BFF: Best Friend’s Funeral
> ...


----------



## Nathan (Jun 14, 2022)

Here's some:
FWIW=for what it's worth
IIRC=if I recall correctly
QFT= quoted for truth


----------



## Blessed (Jun 14, 2022)

jujube said:


> And of course, there are special acronyms for senior citizens:
> 
> ATD: At The Doctor's
> BFF: Best Friend’s Funeral
> ...


Its Official now or is that ION, I will never learn how to text, there are just too many or is that JTO!!!!


----------



## win231 (Jun 16, 2022)

FORD:  Found On Road Dead


----------



## Pepper (Jun 16, 2022)

SSDD
Same Sh!t, Different Day.


----------



## win231 (Jun 16, 2022)

GMC:  Got Mechanic Coming


----------



## win231 (Jun 16, 2022)

FIAT:   Fix It Again, Tony


----------



## win231 (Jun 16, 2022)

BMW:   Big Money Waster


----------



## Blessed (Jun 17, 2022)

win231 said:


> GMC:  Got Mechanic Coming


I wish I had one coming. I am been out in the hot garage trying to get the cover of the opener so I can program a new opener.  This is my first attempt at this DIY


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 18, 2022)

IMO  In my opinion
IMHO  In my humble opinion
SMDH Shake my damned head


----------



## Blessed (Jul 18, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> IMO  In my opinion
> IMHO  In my humble opinion
> SMDH Shake my damned head


Thanks been wondering about IMO!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 18, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Thanks been wondering about IMO!!


You're welcome Blessed. I'm surprised no one posted that one.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2022)

*AIBU* - Am I being Unreasonable ?


* DH *= Dear /Darling Husband

*DW *= Dear/Darling wife..

* O/H* = Other Half 

*DS*..Dear/Darling son

*DD* = Dear/Daring  Daughter

*M-I-L*.. Mother-in-law

*DGS* = Dear/Darling  grandson 

*DGD *= Dear/darling Grandaughter

*DGK* = Dear /Darling  grandkids


----------



## Gaer (Jul 18, 2022)

Here's some facts for you wordsmiths:

"Dreamt" is the only word in the  English language that ends in the letters "mt".
No word in the English language rhymes with "month", "orange", "silver" or "purple"
The words  "racecar", "Kayak", and "level" are the same whether they are read left to right or right to left.
There are only  two words in the English language that have all five vowels in order;  "abstemious" and "facetious".
There are only four words in the English language which end in "dous":  "Horrendous", "tremendous", "Stupendous" and "hazardous".

I KNOW you have been waiting all your life to know this!  hahaha!  (Since I know nothing about acronyms, I thought I'd throw this in.)


----------



## Blessed (Jul 18, 2022)

I had figured out most but that first one.  There are so many know.  It is hard to keep up as I don't text.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 18, 2022)

I true wordsmith, I like it!


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 18, 2022)

I thought of an acronym that I've wondered what it means. I asked my son. He said to ask my daughter. She said to google it cuz she wasn't going to tell me. Can you guess what that acronym is? In your head, of course, not here.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 18, 2022)

TLA - three letter acronym

When I used to write reports for government clients they always required an acronym list in the up front matter.  Always put TLA in, it got by their editors about half the time.

Rob, BMF


----------



## Blessed (Jul 18, 2022)

Would that be , brilliant, magnificent, fabulous Rob?


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 18, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Would that be , brilliant, magnificent, fabulous Rob?


Absolutely!  LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 18, 2022)

TMI- too much information
JMHO- just my humble opinion
BRB- Be right back
BBL- Be back later
BTW- By the way


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## jimintoronto (Aug 27, 2022)

In the EMS field.....VSA vital signs absent, call the coroner please. HBD patient has been drinking. 10-26, call cancelled because the patient left the scene. MVA motor vehicle accident. GSW gunshot wound. MPI Multi patient incident. Code 5, patient is obviously dead, cut into parts, decapitated, or decomposed. MWAG  Man with a gun. JimB.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 27, 2022)

jujube said:


> And of course, there are special acronyms for senior citizens:
> 
> ........


Did you just make those up?? I have never heard of any of them and I know quite a few of the others mentioned in this thread.


----------



## jujube (Aug 27, 2022)

Serenity4321 said:


> Did you just make those up?? I have never heard of any of them and I know quite a few of the others mentioned in this thread.


Nope, got it off the internet somewhere.


----------



## caroln (Aug 27, 2022)

Police acronyms I learned while watching cop shows...just a few. (I think there's hundreds!)

B&E - Breaking & Entering

CSU - Crime Scene Unit

GSR - Gun Shot Residue

BOLO - Be on the Lookout


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 27, 2022)

jujube said:


> Nope, got it off the internet somewhere.


ok TY... I guess we are getting more and more in this day of texting ..


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 27, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> *DH *= Dear /Darling Husband
> *DW *= Dear/Darling wife..
> *DS*..Dear/Darling son
> *DD* = Dear/Daring Daughter
> ...


Do we have some for the not so dear or darling relatives?  Did notice that your MIL lacked a D.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2022)

ASAP - As Soon As Possible
BAE - Before Anyone Else
BOLO - Be On the LookOut
FISH - First In, Still Here
FOMO - Fear Of Missing Out
GIF - Graphics Interchange Format (but is it “jif” or “gif”?)
LOL - Laughing Out Loud (some people pronounce this as “lahl”)
YOLO - You Only Live Once
BBL - Be Back Later
BBS - Be Back Soon
BEG - Big Evil Grin
BRB - Be Right Back
BTW - By The Way
EG - Evil Grin
IDK - I Don't Know
IMO - In My Opinion
IRL - In Real Life
LMK - Let Me Know
NOYB - None of Your Business
OMG - Oh My God
POS - Parents Over Shoulder
ROFL - Rolling On the Floor Laughing
SMH - Shaking My Head
TTYL - Talk To You Later
WTH - What The Heck (or Hell)


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 27, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> WTH - What The Heck (or Hell)


Or WTF, to remain undefined


----------



## Chris21E (Aug 27, 2022)

https://www.rd.com/article/acronym-examples/


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 27, 2022)

Not sure if these have been mentioned:  DIL and SIL for daughter-in-law and son-in-law.

I haven't seen anything for Dear Furbabies...  but I'm sure it exists!!


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 27, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> BBL - Be Back Later
> BBS - Be Back Soon
> 
> 
> BRB - Be Right Back


Reminds me of notes my kids and I sometimes left for each other..  another was BBASAP (be back as soon as possible)


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Do we have some for the not so dear or darling relatives?  Did notice that your MIL lacked a D.


Not my m-i-l.. just the acronym.. doesn;t have any Dear in front of M-I-L.. or F-I-L... or any inlaws actually


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 27, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Not my m-i-l.. just the acronym.. doesn;t have any Dear in front of M-I-L.. or F-I-L... or any inlaws actually


Maybe it's because they have a bad reputation?


----------

